# Deerburgers With Real Maters



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2019)

*Deerburgers With Real Maters*


OK, I had some BLTs—Now it’s time for some Juicy Maters on my Deerburgers.
It makes such a Big Difference!!

So Mrs Bear took another pack out of my Basement Meat Freezer, and thawed it.
To refresh your memories, My Mix is 50% Venison, 25% Pork, and 25% Beef, plus some Worcestershire mixed in when she forms the Patties.

*Then the first night:* I made 6 Patties on my Weber “Q”. I added American Cheese to two of them for me, because we didn’t have any Provolone in stock.
Then it was Miracle Whip & Horseradish Sauce, and a nice slice of Mater on each.

*Then the next night I tried something different:*
Since I love the Special Sauce Burger King puts on their Whoppers, I tried some Kraft Sandwich Spread on a couple burgers. I always use it as Tarter Sauce for my Fish.
It was OK, but I like my Miracle Whip and/or Horseradish sauce better.
Maybe I gotta look for a clone to the Burger King Special Sauce. Hmmmm….

Thanks for stopping by Guys & Girls!!

Enjoy The Pics!

Bear

Six Deerburgers getting all Warm & Cozy!!







All done grilling. Bear's first two with cheese on top:






Two nice Mater slices ready to take their places:






Miracle Whip & Horseradish Sauce on these two, and American Cheese:






Top with Mater Slices:






Close 'em up:






Second Night's Supper----Going to try Kraft Sandwich Spread:






Deerburgers with American Cheese:







Two more nice Mater Slices:






Ready Bear Bait!!!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 28, 2019)

I always have deer burgers around in the freezer. Mine are bacon burgers. The processor grinds in bacon ends to add fat. Not a strong bacon flavor. It is just right. Yours look great!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 28, 2019)

bear they look great, I have a recipe for the whopper sauce that taste pretty darn close to the real stuff. 1/2 cup mayo, 1/2 cup sour cream, 1/4 cup ketchup, 1/2 tbsp. worceshire, 1/8 teaspoon horseradish powder, 1/8 cup minced onion, 1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper, best to make day before to let the flavors blend. should add it even taste better if you can make your patties thinner and flame broil.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 28, 2019)

Man these look pretty tasty! I'll have to try your mix for the deer Patty's.  I've done them with about 10% bacon before and they are ok but I think I would like the beef and pork better!


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 28, 2019)

They look great Bear! Fresh maters make such a huge difference, for sure! 'Tis the season to enjoy them!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

We like fresh matos, and our neighbor was kind enough to give us about a dozen the other day. Burgers look good as always. Nicely done.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 28, 2019)

Look great as usual! Red robin sells a "campfire" sauce at the grocery store that is damn good on burgers if you can ever find it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2019)

Looks good John.
That Mater plant of yours is Gi'normous.


----------



## gary s (Aug 28, 2019)

Where are the Pickles and Onions ???? Just kidding I know you don't like onions.
I could eat one of those about right now, Looks great as usual.

Gary


----------



## zwiller (Aug 28, 2019)

LIKE.  Am I off my rocker?  There is no special sauce on Whoppers.  Just mayo and ketchup (no mustard).


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I always have deer burgers around in the freezer. Mine are bacon burgers. The processor grinds in bacon ends to add fat. Not a strong bacon flavor. It is just right. Yours look great!



Thank You!!

Bear




smokerjim said:


> bear they look great, I have a recipe for the whopper sauce that taste pretty darn close to the real stuff. 1/2 cup mayo, 1/2 cup sour cream, 1/4 cup ketchup, 1/2 tbsp. worceshire, 1/8 teaspoon horseradish powder, 1/8 cup minced onion, 1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper, best to make day before to let the flavors blend. should add it even taste better if you can make your patties thinner and flame broil.



Thank You Jim!!
I copied your recipe, and made a batch about a half hour ago. I tasted a little on my finger & it tasted pretty good, but tomorrow will tell, because I'm going to grill some more Deerburgers tomorrow. Mrs Bear couldn't find any Horseradish Powder, so I added a TBS of Horseradish Sauce in it's place.

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Man these look pretty tasty! I'll have to try your mix for the deer Patty's.  I've done them with about 10% bacon before and they are ok but I think I would like the beef and pork better!




Thank You!!
Give it a Try. We tried all kinds of percentages for many years, until we settled in on this one. It really is Good!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 28, 2019)

Deer Burgers with my Hot Sauce  MMMmmmmm

Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 28, 2019)

Bear[/QUOTE]
let me know what yo


Bearcarver said:


> I copied your recipe, and made a batch about a half hour ago


hope you like it bear, i'm worried now that I might ruin your deer burgers, let me know if it passes the taste test.   jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> They look great Bear! Fresh maters make such a huge difference, for sure! 'Tis the season to enjoy them!!!



Thank You Joe!!
Yeah, and it won't be long & the season will be over!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gmc2003 said:


> We like fresh matos, and our neighbor was kind enough to give us about a dozen the other day. Burgers look good as always. Nicely done.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Look great as usual! Red robin sells a "campfire" sauce at the grocery store that is damn good on burgers if you can ever find it.




Thank You John!!
Right now I'm thinking the recipe Jim gave me is gonna be Great.
I only gave it a little taste, but in a few hours I'll be slapping some on a Deerburger, and I'll know if my search is over.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks good John.
> That Mater plant of yours is Gi'normous.




Thank You John!!
We don't have any Mater Plants any more.
Couldn't handle them. Too much rain the last few years around here anyway.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2019)

gary s said:


> Where are the Pickles and Onions ???? Just kidding I know you don't like onions.
> I could eat one of those about right now, Looks great as usual.
> 
> Gary




One of these days I gotta whip up some Fried Onions for my Deerburgers.
I love them.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bradger (Aug 30, 2019)

I have made a sandwich spread, it needs a little more.
the base came out pretty good, 1/3 miracle whip, 1/3 catchup, and 1/3 spicy brown mustard.


----------



## tropics (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice write up and the pics are making me hungry.I have some Tomatoes growing an they are all starting to rippen.Made me a sandwich with Mayo yesterday. LIKES
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2019)

zwiller said:


> LIKE.  Am I off my rocker?  There is no special sauce on Whoppers.  Just mayo and ketchup (no mustard).




I like the Sauces both from the "Big Mac" and "The Whopper". I find them to be similar to each other & very Tasty in a Burger.
I know their burgers aren't near as good as mine, but their sauces make up for it.
That's why I'd like to try their sauces on my Deerburgers.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2019)

gary s said:


> Deer Burgers with my Hot Sauce  MMMmmmmm
> 
> Gary




Yup---I'd go for that Combo!!!
MMMMMmmmmm.........

Bear




smokerjim said:


> hope you like it bear, i'm worried now that I might ruin your deer burgers, let me know if it passes the taste test.   jim





I like it, but I'll tell you more when I post the Burgers I made Yesterday.
Thanks Again, Jim.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2019)

bradger said:


> I have made a sandwich spread, it needs a little more.
> the base came out pretty good, 1/3 miracle whip, 1/3 catchup, and 1/3 spicy brown mustard.



Thank You Brad!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2019)

tropics said:


> Nice write up and the pics are making me hungry.I have some Tomatoes growing an they are all starting to rippen.Made me a sandwich with Mayo yesterday. LIKES
> Richie




Thank You Brother Richie!!
Eat 'em while you got 'em!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## YoderGuy (Aug 31, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Look great as usual! Red robin sells a "campfire" sauce at the grocery store that is damn good on burgers if you can ever find it.


Found some on Amazon


----------

